# us accoustics 6300



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

how much real power does it make?
i know it is rated 50x4-150x1-1x150
but as everyone knows its zed made
so what kinda poer can i expect?
at 12-13v not 14.4


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

A german site bench tested a USA 2200. Not the same amp but from the same series. It kind of gives you an idea. But keep in mind it was tested under most likely ideal conditions.



US Acoustics USA2200


----------

